# hitting the ball with the left hand only



## vallens

I have decided to hit 200 - 300 balls a week with just one hand,my left hand on the club... Will this help me with my distance ? I was only hitting the PW 50 yards tonight even when i caught it well so i was thinking huge room for improvement.. Would really appreciate some feedback on this.. Its my first topic and post also


----------



## golftipswing

*Drill for distance*



vallens said:


> I have decided to hit 200 - 300 balls a week with just one hand,my left hand on the club... Will this help me with my distance ? I was only hitting the PW 50 yards tonight even when i caught it well so i was thinking huge room for improvement.. Would really appreciate some feedback on this.. Its my first topic and post also


While this is a good drill to loosen up and work on your timing. I would not get carried away with distance. If you know how far you hit each club, go with that distance and work on your short game. Chipping and Putting score in golf. As long as you stay out of trouble and get to the green, you will score with your chips and putts.

Things to improve your striking of the ball

Grip- how do you hold the club, too tight and you loose distance, grip firm but not tight

_______________________________________________

Free tips to improve your golf Golf Tips Wing- Free Golf Swing Tips and Golf Instruction



____________________________________________________________


----------



## Cajun

Welcome to the forum Vallens. I've worked with the drill you're talking about in the past, I believe it helps with developing proper follow through. I didn't hit as many balls as your planning, but any drill when done properly will improve your game. It's a mental game and drills build confidence and muscle memory, that's the name of the game, confidence and muscle memory.


----------



## FrogsHair

Assuming you are right handed, just hitting balls with your left hand can be a good thing. I say "can be" as long as you are doing it correctly, and not creating any swing flaws you will have to over come at a later date. As I understand it, for the right handed golfer, the left side (shoulder, arm, hand) is the controlling hand side, while the right side (shoulder, arm, and hand) supplies more of the swing's power/speed. The left side pulls the club's grip down, and through the target line, while the right hand follows along, giving the swing more club head speed, since it controls the lag/release. If the grip is traveling through/along the correct line, it makes it easier for the club head to also travel along the correct line. I tend to believe this, and if I had it to do over, I would have probably started golfing as a lefty. I am naturally right handed. That way my already dominant, stronger (right) side would have been my control side from the start. I probably would have enjoyed better control, more quickly when I first started golfing. As it was, my dominant right side (shoulder arm, and hand) which supplies the power, over powered my left, weaker side, robbing me of some control, until I played/practiced enough for my left side to catch up with my right side....strength wise. To speed things up, I even did some weight training using only my left side. A golfer who enjoys control over their ball flight, will enjoy better distance. For yourself, by hitting balls, just with your left hand, you will allow for your left side to catch up with your right side, as far as your total swing strength is concerned, which should equal both better control, and distance of your ball flight(s) 

The only other thing I might suggest, is to be sure after you hit those 200-300 left handed balls, that you also hit some balls using both hands. Muscle memory is a big deal in the golf swing, and you don't want your right side to be left in the dust....so to speak. Also, hitting one handed chips, and pitches, switching between both hands will help with short game distance, and control. I just recently started hitting warm up chips, and pitches using only my left hand. It was pretty awkward at first, but it is getting easier for me. A big part of the awkwardness came from not knowing what to do with the hand I was not using. Once I learned to put the hand I was not using n my front pocket, my swing balance became much better.


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Power*

I have a friend that warms up like that but it's more just as a loosening up exercise more than anything else. I personally have tried the one handed golf swings but didn't really feel it can add to any increased distance around the course.

The real keys to more distance are a nice, full shoulder turn and the ability to stay behind the ball from start to finish through the golf swing. As with one of the other posts, don't become too obsessed with distance as a good short game will always be of a greater benefit. As long as you're hitting them reasonably straight you shouldn't have too many problems.

All the best.


----------



## morediscountgol

Very nice idea to improve your level!Good luck with you!


----------



## dadamson

Short answer is no. While this can be good to strengthen your left arm for a right arm dominate golfer, it can also taint your driving technique.

I have seen people after they practice with one arm and their shots can become inconsistent.

I think the best thing for improving distance is to concentrate on your proper technique. This means playing the ball forward in a square stance, adopting a neutral grip, allowing the hips to start a natural backswing and downswing, and following the hand through on impact. - These techniques should add at least 10-20 more yards than what you currently do.

Good luck, and most important tip is Practice Practice Practice!


----------

